# Turning in visa after job



## Hudson32 (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a FM3 lucrative work visa. It expires in October. But I have since left the job that I had in Mexico. In late April, my company notified Migracion of this. In early May, I was "dado de bajo" and Migracion completed the tramite and now has full knowledge that I'm not working in Mexico. I was told various things about how long I could legally stay in Mexico without notifying Migracion of new work. But one of the things I was told is that I would need to notify Migracion within 30 days of a new "cambio de actividades" or something like that – basically how I intended to stay in the country and pay for myself here. I didn't submit anything. But I think I may now be past my 30-day time period, which may have started on the day that my company registered with Migracion that i was no longer working for them – late May. 

In early June – in the next week and a half or so – I am going home and I want to turn in my FM3. I am wondering if I will be fined and if so, is there anything that I can do to avoid that fine (or avoid increases)? Also do I just turn in my visa at the airport? Or do I go to a Migracion office? (And if I need to go to a Migracion office, when would I go?) Again, I was told different things about this.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hudson32 said:


> I have a FM3 lucrative work visa. It expires in October. But I have since left the job that I had in Mexico. In late April, my company notified Migracion of this. In early May, I was "dado de bajo" and Migracion completed the tramite and now has full knowledge that I'm not working in Mexico. I was told various things about how long I could legally stay in Mexico without notifying Migracion of new work. But one of the things I was told is that I would need to notify Migracion within 30 days of a new "cambio de actividades" or something like that – basically how I intended to stay in the country and pay for myself here. I didn't submit anything. But I think I may now be past my 30-day time period, which may have started on the day that my company registered with Migracion that i was no longer working for them – late May.
> 
> In early June – in the next week and a half or so – I am going home and I want to turn in my FM3. I am wondering if I will be fined and if so, is there anything that I can do to avoid that fine (or avoid increases)? Also do I just turn in my visa at the airport? Or do I go to a Migracion office? (And if I need to go to a Migracion office, when would I go?) Again, I was told different things about this.


I was in a similar situation a year ago. I had an FM3. The company cancelled it. I didn't do anything about it for 3 months. When I applied for a new visa, I turned in the old one and if INM noticed that it had been cancelled three months earlier they didn't tell me about it. They just issued the new one. My guess is you can just turn it in at the airport and everything will be fine.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

CAUTION:
When you leave Mexico, be sure to go to INM and present your visa, asking them to formally cancel it. Failure to do this can result in daily fines for failing to renew during the five year term of the document. This would be enforced upon return to Mexico and application for new documents. Even if you think you may never return, you might.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

When my cousin left Mexico, his visa was going to be up in 30 days. When he crossed at Laredo there was nobody there to whom he could turn in the FM3 (it was late at night and they were taking the tourist visa, but told him he would have to go to a special office the next day to do turn in the FM3). What he ended up doing was turning in his visa at the Mexican Embassy in Washington, DC (where he now lives) and was done with it. The Mexican Embassy told him that this happens a lot at the Embassy and the various consulates in the U.S., particularly in case of medical or personal issues where the person can't return to Mexico (i.e., they needed specific medical care in the U.S. for an extended period of time or to take care of a family member). It also occurs frequently with people forgetting to turn in their car permits only to realize they are hundreds of miles from the border. The most common case is that the people got on the plane forgot to turn it in (or similar case to my cousin where nobody was there to take the document properly) and they needed somewhere to turn it in.

On the other point, he had a few friends who lost jobs at companies, one actually lost his job just after his FM3 had been renewed and was given a very generous severance. According to what he found out, he could stay on the FM3 until it expired the following year. His company had already given him the baja laboral. He was told specifically, that it is not the company's document (the FM3) but a personal document. That person ended up needing more than 5 months to get a new job in Mexico (he had nowhere else to go at that time). No issues when he notified immigration that of his new job.


----------

